# Mondeo ST220



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Seen a few at give away prices,so what are they like? Always liked them BTW.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Great cars very well spec'd although very thirsty thats why they are cheap. I've had a lot of them and everyone is heavy on the juice. Average 18mpg with as low as 13mpg if you give it the beans.

Look out for the usual sub frame bushes being knackered and salt lifting the lacquer on the diamond cut wheels. Some higher mileage cars lose their gearbox oils seal which costs about £1300 to fix.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just an idea I am very happy with my Spec B but I have always liked the ST220.


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

a mate of mine had one a while now and he loves it


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fantastic motors and the 3.0 V6 is amazing and easily tuned.

The V6 was designed by Porsche and bought by Ford and developed further with Cosworth. Originally only in 2.5 guise in the ST24, Cougar and ST200 but increased to 3.0 for the ST220 and Mercury Cougars in the US. Don't ask me how or why I know this


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Porsche helped Subaru with a lot of the Spec B thats why its so good on the road. I will see next year I would love one as a weekend car,lots of good mid mileage ones for around 4.5/5 grand.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you mean you'd swap the Spec B or have an ST220 as well? 

They look great in performance blue :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Both please


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Something like this is a bargain http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3392334.htm


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't see what the ST220 can offer that your Spec B doesn't. If it was a weekend fun car then you'd surely be better looking for something completely different in concept / execution to what you have already got


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean Andy,the Spec B is so subtle I kinda forget what it can do sometimes:lol: Something RWD then :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the ST220 but it's too thirsty for what's actually not that quick a family barge, they drive fantastically but the weight is a killer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Seen some guys saying below 18 MPG,the Spec b does better than that.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to get 20-30 out of my old mans when I used that.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ross said:


> Both please


Both.... BOTH?! Bloody hell, the fuel companies had better double their supplies to Shetland quick :doublesho :lol:

Anyway, what's all this about Mondeo ST do dahs eh? You've barely had the Subaru long enough for it's shadow to form outside your house. Now if you ask me (and you weren't going to but I'm going to say it anyway) when it comes to the most important aspect of modern motoring and choosing the right car - is it a fanny magnet or not, the Spec B is a bit too much of a sleeper, a bit anonymous looking, and the Mondeo is ok but hardly likely to moisten the silkies of the local talent as you go past. No, go back to your original plan old chap and get yourself some Alfa sex appeal, turn those heads and watch the totty flock to your side :thumb: :lol: Well... something like that anyway :lol: I know you weren't thinking along the sex appeal lines but these things are important you know


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't need an Alfa for that Mick:wave::lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ross said:


> i don't need an alfa for that mick:wave::lol:


 :d

Alright, what's up with the grinning smiley... :wall: Damn thing is not showing :wall:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Surely all you need in your part of the world to attract women is a pulse


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They like no they love money up here Andy :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Surely all you need in your part of the world to attract women is a pulse


and some hay....


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> No, go back to your original plan old chap and get yourself some Alfa sex appeal, turn those heads and watch the totty flock to your side :thumb: :lol: Well... something like that anyway :lol: I know you weren't thinking along the sex appeal lines but these things are important you know


Alfas aren't good looking


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'v been in a 3.0 v6 petrol st220, its got some kick, but the one i went in was chipped, so had more power and acceleration, quite thirsty, but the owner always placed high octane fuel in the car, as he's very car passionate..., but i expected more power through the rev range, the engine was smooth but i expected more kick and power....

I really like v-tecs, they have a great power band on top, and great fun cars to drive, what about a honda accord tyre r, they are old but they are great fun cars to drive, you can tune them as well....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another one to go for is a seat cupra r, the last model..... great cars plus great engine in them.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Do you mean you'd swap the Spec B or have an ST220 as well?
> 
> They look great in performance blue :argie:


I agree performance blue is a lovely colour, any Ford car stands out with performance blue...

I really like there panther black, its deep black with very nice metallic flecks in the paint...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The only bad things I have ever heard said about the ST220 is fuel, fuel, fuel, fuel




Oh, I almost forgot, fuel !

I like Performance blue almost as much as I do Imperial Blue 

Cracking motors though, a mate of mine use to look after the one's the Police had and they never had any problems with them and when you consider how they get treated that really is saying something !


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I need a hot hatch,Focus ST for example:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That 5 pot engine is a peach mate, although they have a thirst that easily rivals that of the ST220 !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Best thing to do is testdrive them, i think you will like the v-tecs, have you ever test-driven one Ross.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ST220s are are ok... I was looking into getting one last year... but I have no need for an economy car in my house... don't do them...

:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Noice http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3095593.htm


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Come to think of it Ross, why not just enjoy the Spec B?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the Spec B believe me I do but I would like another quick car in the summer for a good blast.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what about a Bmw z4 m, great blast in the country lanes in these in the summer, and a lovely note from the exhaust....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Octavia VRS? Should get some ok-ish MPG out of one of those too...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ross said:


> I love the Spec B believe me I do but I would like another quick car in the summer for a good blast.


Isn't that what you bought the Spec B for?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes but I would not mind something else too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Yes but I would not mind something else too.


that's just greedy...

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> that's just greedy...
> 
> :tumbleweed:


How many cars do you have?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> How many cars do you have?


we are not talking about me...... 

:lol:

6 at the moment inc the bike.... going to be 5 soon though...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its just a pipe dream after all:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I is confuddled, you want a four door car with a bit of oomph to go for a weekend blast, while you leave the erm... four door car with a bit of oomph you've already got at home  :lol: Pipe dreams or not, I can't get my meagre head round that 

So, for a good weekend blast you don't want some heavy old thing, you need something truly sporty and fun, you need a Westfield, or a Caterham, or an MX5, something agile and chuck about friendly that offers you something different, like the wind in your hair and driving by the seat of your pants. Something that feels fast without necessarily having to go fast. Something that is all about the driving rather than the computers and the climate control 

Blimey, I almost believe all that myself :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what about the old shape merc slk they done a amg version, think it was the 320 or 350, they have kick in them... the 354 bhp one with 450 n/m of torque.....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Worth a look, only had 3 cars in my life two of them were very sensible only one thats not is the Spec B .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another one could be a subaru wr1 sti, 0-60 in 4.0 seconds..... and over 150 mph.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Another one could be a subaru wr1 sti, 0-60 in 4.0 seconds..... and over 150 mph.


Spec B can do that,well not the 0-60 in 4.0 but in 6.0.I got an insurance quote for an Impreza with less power than the Spec B 225 BHP and it was 3 time more to insure.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross you might be better off sticking to your spec b, as its pretty discreet car on the road.... i've never seen one in the flesh...

Would be keen to see yours, the performance levels seem very good...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Ross you might be better off sticking to your spec b, as its pretty discreet car on the road.... i've never seen one in the flesh...
> 
> Would be keen to see yours, the performance levels seem very good...


Its very discreet,had a lot of people trying to get up close to see what it is until I floor it and leave there mouths hanging open :lol:


----------

